# Question about plastic plants



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey all. I have a quick question. I've never had those plastic plants in with a betta.... but the new bowl I bought for Corrado today came with a plant. He's a veil and I had heard that they could tear their fins on the plastic? Is this true? Should I leave it out? Would it be better to put it in with Tony he's a Crown....Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

There is the pantyhose test. If the plants do not tear the pantyhose, they are betta safe. But I still prefer silk plants over plastic.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah not all plants hurt bettas- and not all bettas get hurt on plants- so it's hard to say. the ones that are included with bowls usually aren't all that great though- if he has no other decorations in there i'd keep it for now so he's not stressed but get a silk one at some point soon.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, with bettas you usually want to purchase silk or live plants.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Some do fine, my betta Kiro does great with plastic plants but William got his fins really torn up on them. :/
To be safe I wouldnt but them in but if you want to give it a shot go ahead...


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

i would get some fabric/silk plants, they are gentle on the bettas delicate tail.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

silk is the best


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

you could try a test!
test:get some pantyhos and brush them agenst the side of the plant if they get cot on them then leave them out if they don't they should be safe to put in.
Hope that helps =)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

reall plants also work grate!
the east to take care of is a bambo plant alredy parshaly grown and they growe fast! so just cut them and you have more to put in your tank!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I use plastic plants and I've never had any problems.  I just get the ones that don't have spikes on them.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> reall plants also work grate!
> the east to take care of is a bambo plant alredy parshaly grown and they growe fast! so just cut them and you have more to put in your tank!


I was actually thinking of getting some bamboo and Java fern. I don't like plastic plants much, my last betta didn't do very well with them. Like others said, silk plants or live plants (if you can take care of them) are recommended.


----------

